# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão de Artigos >  cuidados básicos para cuidar de cavalos marinhos (seahorse.org)

## Diogo Taveira

Versão original em inglês 

Guia de cuidados básicos para cuidar de 
CAVALOS MARINHOS DE CATIVEIRO

Cavalos-marinhos are strange, beautiful, oddities of nature. But the very things that make them so
fascinating to humans now threatens to lead them to extinction.
- ABC News
"Os cavalos-marinhos são singulares, encantadores, uma excentricidades da natureza. Mas o fascínio que exerce sobre nós, seres humanos, está a levá-los à extinção.  ABC News

Os aquariófilos, no geral, sabem que os cavalos-marinhos e espécies relacionadas têm necessidades diferentes das dos outros peixes marinhos. Este guia, baseado na experiência de centenas de aquariófilos de cavalos-marinhos, investigadores de Syngnathidae, e reprodutores comerciais foi compilado para os ajudar a cuidar deles.
NOTA IMPORTANTE: Para além dos problemas legais inerentes à compra de cavalos marinhos selvagens ou seja aqueles apanhados no seu habitat natural (WC em inglês wild caught)  estes sobrevivem pouco tempo em cativeiro. Os cavalos marinhos reproduzidos em cativeiro (CB em inglês captive bred), impede a dizimação de populações selvagens e apoia todos aqueles que se empenham na reprodução de cavalos-marinhos. Além disso, os cavalos marinhos produzidos em cativeiro são muito mais fáceis de manter: são habituados a aceitar alimento congelado, estão pré-adaptados às condições do aquário, e são muito menos susceptíveis às doenças. Como a taxa de sobrevivência dos cavalos-marinhos CB é significativamente mais elevada do que a dos WC, o seu custo um pouco mais elevado compensa.
COMPRE SÓ CAVALOS-MARINHOS PRODUZIDOS EM CATIVEIRO.

COM SELECIONAR CAVALOS MARINHOS SAUDÁVEIS

Se fôr comprar os cavalos marinhos numa loja de aquarofilia, observe os cuidadosamente antes de os adquirir. Uma pequena ferida ou o menor sinal de doença num cavalo-marinho pode resultar em mortalidade visto serem extremamente sensíveis e sucumbirem frequentemente a doenças patogénicas pouco comuns a outros peixes ornamental marinhos. Pior ainda, os tratamentos são completamente diferentes e têm pouca eficácia.. As perguntas a fazer à loja de aquarofilia, particularmente se comprar animais do tipo WC podem ajudá-lo a escolher aqueles com melhor probabilidade de sobrevivência, embora não haja nenhuma garantia na compra de cavalos-marinhos selvagens. Se, por outro lado, deseja adquiri-los numa loja virtual, por exemplo pela internet, certifique-se que o fornecedor tem uma boa reputação e que lhe oferece a garantia que os animais chegam vivos e saudáveis.

	O cavalo-marinho está a comer? 
	Que alimento está a comer e com que frequência? 
	O corpo é arredondado sem nenhuns sinais de concavidade abdominal? 

NÃO COMPRE Um cavalo-marinho QUE NÃO OBSERVE A COMER. 
Quando os cavalos-marinhos são introduzidos pela 1ª vez num aquário, embora estejam em stress devem comer dentro de 24 horas se estiverem saudáveis e num tanque limpo e bem arejado. Observe-os a alimentar-se e cerifique-se que comem misidáceos congelados, Krill ou plancton. Se os cavalos-marinhos já estão na loja há bastante tempo e estão a ser alimentados exclusivamente de artémia não enriquecida, há uma grande possibilidade que estes espécimes estejam subnutridos - os cavalos-marinhos têm um estômago rudimentar e precisam de absorver nutrientes continuamente. Oferecer uma dieta não-nutritiva para além de uns dias, faz com que o cavalo-marinho esgote rapidamente os nutrientes necessários, tornando-o mais susceptível. A maioria dos cavalos-marinhos subnutridos não sobrevivem durante muito tempo.
Se o lojista os estiver alimentar com uma dieta mais adequada é um bom sinal. A dieta pode incluir artémia enriquecida,  palaemon spp.  (para cavalos marinhos maiores), o camarão vermelho havaiano, misidáceos congelados ou outro tipo de crustáceos equiparável. É mais provável ter successo com um cavalo-marinho que esteja treinado a comer alimento congelado, é mais barato e o alimento congelado é também mais fácil de obter. A maioria dos cavalos-marinhos CB são habituados a comer mysis congelado ou outro alimento semelhante. Dos cavalos-marinhos do tipo WC, o H. erectus, o cavalo-marinho listado da bacia atlântica norte-americana, tem a reputação de ser o mais fácil a habituar-se a comer alimentos congelados. Para uma dieta mais completa, pa além do alimento congelado devem também receber regularmente, uma vez por semana, uma variedade de alimentos vivos, por exemplo palaemon spp., artémia enriquecida, mollies bebês,  etc. (nota: O cavalo-marinho anão, H. zosterae, é uma espécie resistente, mas requer o cultivo de artémia pois tem como alimento principal nauplios de artémia recém nascida e enriquecida depois de 24 horas com vitamin/HUFA. No entanto é muito resistente se suas necessidades nutritivas forem satisfeitas.

 SINAIS A OBSERVAR PARA POTENCIAIS PROBLEMAS

	Há algum sinal de feridas na pele, descoloração, inflamação? 
	Tem um comportamento invulgar a nadar, não consegue suportar o corpo, não se pendura pela cauda,  está pendurado de cabeça para  baix o ou encontra-se deitado no substrato? 
	Tem pouco movimento de olhos, olhos protuberantes ou inflamados,chagas, aberturas branquiais inflamadas, o focinho maltratado, lesões no corpo ou  cauda, ou a respiração muito rápida?

Se observar qualquer destes sinais não compre o cavalo-marinho. Tente resistir à tentação de resgatar um cavalo-marinho doente ou mal nutrido. É difícil saber qual é o comportamento normal (por exemplo, movimento normal do olho, respiração) sem experiência na observação de cavalos-marinhos.

Os cavalos-marinhos CB, num aquário amadurecido,  com boa qualidade de água (amônia e nitrite, zero; o nitrate < 20 ppm) e com uma dieta apropriada pode viver vários anos sem problemas sérios de saúde. Os cavalos-marinhos WC, por outro lado, mostram frequentemente sinais de doença. Para informação sobre doenças e como tratá-las, consulte a secção de artigos no site da http://www.seahorse.org

ACLIMATIZAÇÃO E QUARENTENA

Os processo de aclimatização não difere de outros peixes à excepção do uso das redes. As redes podem danificar as placas ósseas e a pele delicada do cavalo-marinho. Para transferi-los, é preferível levá-los delicadamente a entrar para um recipiente plástico ou mesmo transferi-los à mão rapidamente. 
Quando se compram cavalos-marinhos selvagens estes devem ser mergulhados em água doce ou num banho de formalina e, idealmente, devem ser mantidos num tanque separado de quarantene durante 2 a 4 semanas antes de os introduzir num aquário com outros cavalos-marinhos. Os cavalos marinhos são mais sensíveis do que a maioria de peixes ao mergulho em água doce. Se observar sinais da aflição por mais do que 15 segundos (por exemplo agitação, deitam.se no fundo), remova os imediatamente, não obstante o máximo de 3 -5 minutos exigidos para remover ou matar os parasites externos. Não se aconselha a mistura de cavalos-marinhos selvagens com os de cativeiro no mesmo tanque. Observe todas as novas aquisições com cuidado,  qualquer comportamento invulgar ou lesões externas ou outras anomalias. Geralmente o primeiro sinal de doença é a falta de apetite, mas esta não é uma régra inflexível. Se supeitar de algum sinal da doença, há uma guia detalhada sobre doenças em http://www.seahorse.com.
Alternadamente, você pode incluir o problema no forum do http://www.seahorse.org debaixo do tópico emergência se fôr necessário. Há diversos peritos disponíveis que o deverão ajudar com o problema e responder às suas perguntas. Por favor não trate um cavalo-marinho sem saber que doença tem. Para além disso, nunca use soluções à base de cobre em cavalos-marinhos ou em pipefish (marinhas)  os seus órgãos internos são demasiado delicados para suportar os tratamentos de cobre.

O TANQUE DO CAVALO MARINHO

Os cavalos-marinhos devem ser introduzidos num aquário já amadurecido. Existem vários métodos de filtragem e  tipos de montagem de tanques apropriados para manter um aquário de cavalos-marinhos saudável e estável. O tanque deve ter uma corrente baixa a moderada. Certifique-se que o filtro biológico é adequado e que faz mudas regulares, parciais da água de 5-20 por cento por semana como é normal para qualquer outro aquário só de peixes, a fim de manter os parâmetros da água como abaixo indicados. Os parâmetros da água devem estar estáveis antes de introduzir os animais:
pH 	 8,0 a 8,3
Gravidade específica 	 1,021 a 1,024
Amónia 	 0
Nitritos 	 0
Nitratos 	 < 20 ppm

A maioría dos aquariófilos de cavalos-marinhos usam tanques altos, mas não é uma regra rígida. Os cavalos-marinhos precisam de altura (2.5 a 3 vezes o comprimento do animal completamente estendido) para poderem cortejar e acopular. A profundidade minima do tanque, excluindo o substrato, deve ser de pelo menos 2x o comprimento do animal completamente estendido. Para além disso, o substrato deve ter passagens para que durante os rituais de acopulamento eles possam perseguir um ao outro em fila indiana.

É necessário ter agarradeiras, isto é algo onde se possam  agarrar enquanto descansam. 

Tabela de temperaturas e densidades das espécies de cavalos marinhos mais comuns em aquarofilia
Nota: Use a seguinte tabela como guia. É importante manter a temperatura estável. As variações de temperatura não devem exceder os 2º C por dia. Não misture espécies de intervalos de temperature diferentes.
1.	Espécies tropicais - (24º-26º C)
H.zosterae,       1 par/6 litros  recomenda-se 20 litros
H.kuda,            1 par/30 litros- volume mínimo 60 litros
H.barbouri,      1 par/30 litros- volume mínimo  60 litros
H.erectus,         1 par/30 litros- volume mínimo  60 litros
H.reidi,             1 par/30 litros- volume mínimo  60 litros
H.fuscus,           1 par/20 litros- volume mínimo  40 litros
H.comes,           1 par/30 litros- volume mínimo  60 litros
H.procerus,       1 par/30 litros - volume mínimo  60 litros
2.	Espécies Subtropical - (22º-25 C)
H.whitei,             1 par/30 litros- volume mínimo  60 litros
H.ingens,            1 par/50 litros- volume mínimo  180 litros
H.tuberculatus,   1 par/20 litros- volume mínimo  60 litros
3.	Espécies Temperadas  19º-22º C
H.abdominalis,  1par/50 litros- volume mínimo  240 litros
H.capensis         1 par/20 litros- volume mínimo  40 litros
H.breviceps,       1 par/20 litros- volume mínimo  40 litros
SELECÇÂO DA FAUNA DO AQUÀRIO

Os cavalos-marinhos, selvagens ou de cativeiro,  não são bons nadadores, são pouco agressivos e pouco dados a competir por alimento. Têm poucas defesas contra agressões e são mais fáceis de manter em aquários só de  cavalos-marinhos. No entanto, os cavalos-marinhos juvenis e adultos podem ser mantidos com alguns animais limpadores.  

Invertebrados compatíveis: nassários, cerítios, turbos, Neritas, clibanários, camarões Lysmata spp, entre outros. 
Peixes compatíveis: vários gobies, blennies, chromis e outros. 
Corais compatíveis: Xenia spp., gorgónias, Euniceia, Sinularia, Sarcophyton spp. entre outros. 

Invertebrados incompatíveis: cefalópodes, anémonas, nudibrânquios, ouriços, entre outros.
peixes incompatíveis: triggerfish, tangs, groupers, entre outros.
corais incompatíveis: Lace corals, Fire corals, Goniopora, entre outros.

Para mais informações consulte http://www.seahorse.org

NUTRIÇÂO

Recomendamos que só adquira cavalos marinhos de cativeiro que tenham sido habituados a comida congelada para facilitar a alimentação. Ofereça o alimento previamente descongelado uma ou duas vezes por día. Pode-se complementar o alimento congelado com ração uma vez por semana, para aumentar a variedade de nutrientes.

Os alimentos congelados podem ser suplementados com vitaminas para peixes, carotenoides e HUFAs (Ácidos gordos, altamente insaturados, como Selcon ou Zoecon). O alimento vivo deve ser enriquecido con alimentos nutritivos e vitaminados antes de ser oferecido. 

A artémia deve sempre ser enriquecida. Para além disso, uma dieta só de  artémia não é apropriada.

CONHEÇA A SUA ESPÉCIE DE CAVALO MARINHO

Qualquer informação que garanta que uma espécie de cavalo marinho de uma região temperada pode ser mantido a temperaturas tropicais é falsa podendo causar a morte destes em poucas semanas. Os cavalos marinhos de tamanho médio a grande, H. Reidi e H. erectus são os mais apropriados para uma primeira vez. O cavalo marinho anão H. Zosterae são muito resistentes mais exigem cuidados especiais e alimento vivo diariamente.
Se não tem a certeza do nome científico do seus cavalos marinhos pode identificá-los na galeria de fotos gallery.seahorse.org.  Se todavía ainda tem dúvidas, pode enviar uma foto do seu cavalo marinho ao Seahorse.org, onde peritos poderão ajudar na identificação. Conheça as necessidades específicas da espécie antes de a comprar. 


               Sitio:               http://www.seahorse.org 
               Galería:          http://gallery.seahorse.org 
               Discusión:      http://forum.seahorse.org
               Biblioteca:     http://www.seahorse.org/library.shtml

Este guía foi compilados para os novos aficionados de cavalos marinhos por Seahorse Dot Org Limited, uma organização não lucrativa dedicada à educação e ao tratamiento ético de cavalos marinhos de cativeiro. 

(tradução de NOMPi - núcleo de observação marinha e de projectos de investigação)

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Diogo


Esse artigo (mesmo que traduzido) é da NOMPi e não deveria ser colocado no nosso forum sem o prévio consentimento deles. Se bem que são pessoas nossas amigas, não é no minimo ético que se faça a reprodução de artigos (nem neste, nem em qualquer outro local) sem a prévia autorização das pessoas que o redigiram, neste caso traduziram.

Irei pessoalmente solicitar a autorização a quem de direito, para podermos continuar a ter este artigo no nosso forum.

Artigo original pode ser visualizado em: http://www.nompi.org/seahorse%20facts%20pt.doc

----------


## Tauane Ocanã

boa tarde!

Tenho um belo casal de cavalos marinhos...Eles estavam muito bem e saudaveis durante esse 1 ano que os crio, mas há 3 dias a fêmea parou de comer e hoje começou a apresentar o seguinte sintoma "Tem um comportamento invulgar a nadar, não consegue suportar o corpo, não se pendura pela cauda, está pendurado de cabeça para baix o ou encontra-se deitado no substrato"

Estou triste demais e não sei o que fazer. Se alguém souber o tratamento adequado me avise, por favor!

Obrigada! :Icon Cry:

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

O teu cavalo marinho tem um problema na bexiga natatória com com acumulação de ar . O melhor tratamento seria a punção com aspiração de ar através de seringa e agulha fina . Teria que ser um veterinário ou um biólogo com conhecimento da anatomia do peixe .  
Por vezes resolve-se espontaneamente ao fim de alguns dias ou semanas.

----------

